# TC Top Recommended Jazz Albums - Voting



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The aim of this project is to compile a list of jazz albums that are most recommended by TC members.

*Procedure*:
You may vote every 9 hours.
Votes should be in the following format:
After (last poster)
(album 1) / (album 2)
(updated board)

The first album voted for receives two points, and the second receives one point. 
The first time an album is voted for, it is added to the nominated list along with the number of points and the name of the poster who nominated it. When someone else (not the person who originally nominated the album) votes for it, the album is moved to the seconded list. You may once again vote for an album you originally nominated once it has been seconded.

When the most popular album has 7 points more than the next-highest scoring, it is removed from the board and added to the list of nominated albums.

For example, a vote might look like this:

_After (someone)
Beethoven / Bach

Nominated:
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:_

The next vote might look like this:
_After MoonlightSonata:
Stravinsky / Bach (seconded)

Nominated:
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Stravinsky: Rite of Spring - 2 - (someone)

Seconded:
Bach: Well Tempered Clavier - 2_

A member can have no more than four albums nominated on the board at any one time.

Thank you all for your support.

A list will be collated for the voted on albums during the process.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Current board:

Nominated:

John Coltrane: Giant Steps - 1 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Kind of Blue - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Current board:

Nominated:

Ornette Coleman: The Shape of Jazz to Come - 2 - Albert7
John Coltrane: Giant Steps - 1 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Big Fun - 1 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Kind of Blue - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Thelonius Monk - Live at the Blue Spot
Yusef Lateef - Eastern Sounds


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Current board:

Theolonius Monk: Complete Live at the Five Spot (correcting the title) / Yusef Lateef: Eastern Sounds (seconding all of cwarchc's choices)

Nominated:

Ornette Coleman: The Shape of Jazz to Come - 2 - Albert7
John Coltrane: Giant Steps - 1 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Big Fun - 1 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Kind of Blue - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:

Theolonius Monk - Complete Live at the Five Spot - 4
Yusef Lateef - Eastern Sounds - 2


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

Yusef Lateef. Live at Pep's
Ornette Coleman. Chappaqua Suite
John Coltrane. Ascension


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Current board:

Yusef Lateef: Live at Pep's Vol. 1 and 2 / John Coltrane: Ascension

Nominated:

Ornette Coleman: Chappaqua Suite - 2- Allanmcf
Ornette Coleman: The Shape of Jazz to Come - 2 - Albert7
John Coltrane: Giant Steps - 1 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Big Fun - 1 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Kind of Blue - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:

John Coltrane: Ascension - 2
Yusef Lateef: Eastern Sounds - 2
Yusef Lateef: Live at Pep's Vol 1 and 2 - 4
Theolonius Monk: Complete Live at the Five Spot - 4


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Charles Mingus: The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady / John Coltrane: A Love Supreme

*Current board:*

Nominated:

Ornette Coleman: Chappaqua Suite - 2- Allanmcf
Ornette Coleman: The Shape of Jazz to Come - 2 - Albert7
John Coltrane: A Love Supreme - 1 - shangoyal
John Coltrane: Giant Steps - 1 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Big Fun - 1 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Kind of Blue - 2 - Albert7
Charles Mingus: The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:

John Coltrane: Ascension - 2
Yusef Lateef: Eastern Sounds - 2
Yusef Lateef: Live at Pep's Vol 1 and 2 - 4
Theolonius Monk: Complete Live at the Five Spot - 4


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

No Mingus yet? You guys are crazy.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Charles Mingus: The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady / John Coltrane: A Love Supreme

Current board:

Nominated:

Ornette Coleman: Chappaqua Suite - 2- Allanmcf
Ornette Coleman: The Shape of Jazz to Come - 2 - Albert7
John Coltrane: Giant Steps - 1 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Big Fun - 1 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Kind of Blue - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:

John Coltrane: Ascension - 2
John Coltrane: A Love Supreme - 2
Yusef Lateef: Eastern Sounds - 2
Yusef Lateef: Live at Pep's Vol 1 and 2 - 4
Charles Mingus: The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady - 4
Theolonius Monk: Complete Live at the Five Spot - 4


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have decided to withdraw 2 nominations due to lack of votes and nominate new ones...

Jutta Hipp, Zoot Sims: Jutta Hipp With Zoot Sims / Art Ensemble of Chicago: Sirius Calling

Current board:

Nominated:

Art Ensemble of Chicago: Sirius Calling - 1 - Albert7
Ornette Coleman: Chappaqua Suite - 2- Allanmcf
Ornette Coleman: The Shape of Jazz to Come - 2 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Big Fun - 1 - Albert7
Jutta Hipp, Zoot Sims: Jutta Hipp With Zoot Sims - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:

John Coltrane: Ascension - 2
John Coltrane: A Love Supreme - 2
Yusef Lateef: Eastern Sounds - 2
Yusef Lateef: Live at Pep's Vol 1 and 2 - 4
Charles Mingus: The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady - 4
Theolonius Monk: Complete Live at the Five Spot - 4


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Charles Mingus: The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady / Theolonius Monk: Complete Live at the Five Spot

Current board:

Nominated:

Art Ensemble of Chicago: Sirius Calling - 1 - Albert7
Ornette Coleman: Chappaqua Suite - 2- Allanmcf
Ornette Coleman: The Shape of Jazz to Come - 2 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Big Fun - 1 - Albert7
Jutta Hipp, Zoot Sims: Jutta Hipp With Zoot Sims - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:

John Coltrane: Ascension - 2
John Coltrane: A Love Supreme - 2
Yusef Lateef: Eastern Sounds - 2
Yusef Lateef: Live at Pep's Vol 1 and 2 - 4
Charles Mingus: The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady - 6
Theolonius Monk: Complete Live at the Five Spot - 5


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2015)

Would a moderator please change the name of this thread? 

1) Nobody ever agreed to start this list.

2) 70% of the votes are by one poster. 

It should read: "Albert's Top Recommended Jazz Diary"


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Bill Evans, live at the Village Vanguard (complete set)
Jimmy Giuffre 3, Fusion/ Thesis


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ahhhh!! Places like the Village Vanguard and Fillmore East. 

Those were the days, growing up in NYC!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Ahhhh!! Places like the Village Vanguard and Fillmore East.
> 
> Those were the days, growing up in NYC!


I hope someday will be there


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Charles Mingus: The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady / Theolonius Monk: Complete Live at the Five Spot

Current board:

Nominated:

Art Ensemble of Chicago: Sirius Calling - 1 - Albert7
Bill Evans: Live at the Village Vanguard (complete set) - 2 - Heliogabo
Jimmy Giuffre 3: Fusion/Thesis - 1- Heliogabo
Ornette Coleman: Chappaqua Suite - 2- Allanmcf
Ornette Coleman: The Shape of Jazz to Come - 2 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Big Fun - 1 - Albert7
Jutta Hipp, Zoot Sims: Jutta Hipp With Zoot Sims - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:

John Coltrane: Ascension - 2
John Coltrane: A Love Supreme - 2
Yusef Lateef: Eastern Sounds - 2
Yusef Lateef: Live at Pep's Vol 1 and 2 - 4
Charles Mingus: The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady - 8
Theolonius Monk: Complete Live at the Five Spot - 6


----------



## TYang (May 28, 2015)

John Coltrane: Giant Steps


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Charles Mingus: The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady / Theolonius Monk: Complete Live at the Five Spot

Current board:

Nominated:

Art Ensemble of Chicago: Sirius Calling - 1 - Albert7
Bill Evans: Live at the Village Vanguard (complete set) - 2 - Heliogabo
Jimmy Giuffre 3: Fusion/Thesis - 1- Heliogabo
John Coltrane: Giant Steps - 2- TYang
Ornette Coleman: Chappaqua Suite - 2- Allanmcf
Ornette Coleman: The Shape of Jazz to Come - 2 - Albert7
Miles Davis: Big Fun - 1 - Albert7
Jutta Hipp, Zoot Sims: Jutta Hipp With Zoot Sims - 2 - Albert7

Seconded:

John Coltrane: Ascension - 2
John Coltrane: A Love Supreme - 2
Yusef Lateef: Eastern Sounds - 2
Yusef Lateef: Live at Pep's Vol 1 and 2 - 4
Charles Mingus: The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady - 10
Theolonius Monk: Complete Live at the Five Spot - 7


----------

